# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Sint Elisabeth Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Sint Elisabeth Ziekenhuis)
Hilvarenbeekseweg 60
Tilburg


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Sint Elisabeth Ziekenhuis).*

----------

